# La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - A great deal



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked it up in a salomon deal, but aside from that, for the price, this huge sweet cigar is well worth it.

Read the full review here: La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - A great deal


----------

